# Workhorse Offers Sabre Automatic Press Series



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sabre, manufactured by Workhorse Products, is a series of automatic screen printing presses that strives to combine high production capabilities at an affordable price. 

The Sabre is ideal for any mid-size to high-volume shop. This press features a continuous drive indexing system and a state-of-the-art touch-screen control panel that allows operators to have full command of all press functions and diagnostics at their fingertips. 

Machine status can be checked instantly as well as the flash location, mode of operation, print head on/off, and production rates. Mounted on a pivoting base, the control panel can be moved in the optimal position for the person using it. Bottlenecks can be quickly identified and addressed to keep the press running smoothly for faster production. 

The Sabre has many of the quality features that the Workhorse brand is known for including microregistration, independent squeegee and flood bar pressure adjustments, quick release pallets, and a standard 20-by 20-inch (51 cm by 51 cm) image area. 

The Sabre comes in 6-, 8-, 10- and 12-color configurations. The 6-, 8- and 10-color presses can be used with the patented Flashback, an integrated flash cure unit that allows for printing, flashing, and cooling on the same head. All color configurations are compatible with the Plug N Go Quartz flash unit. 

For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; e-mail to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 Option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305; (602) 437-2305.


----------

